# Babies born with hind end problems



## ColoradoRabbits (Apr 23, 2011)

We recently got a NZ buck and two Cali does (mom and daughter). Mom had 7 healthy babies two months ago. Her daughter didn't take the first time, after rebreeding she also had 7 babies. I took each of them out of the nest after a few days and noticed that two had issues with their hind ends. Their back legs weren't moving and didn't react to my touch. They had feces/urine on their legs, and a red, blood filled spot near the base of their spine. Has anyone seen this before?? I can't find any information in my books, or on the internet. Hoping someone can help!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have not had this problem before and am just about a year into breeding rabbits.  From the sounds of the blood filled spots at the spine, I would gather mom may have stomped them by accident.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds like spinda bifida. Didn't know rabbits had that so looked it up. 

http://wildlife1.wildlifeinformation.org/S/00dis/Miscellaneous/SpinaBifidaRabbit.html


----------



## ColoradoRabbits (Apr 23, 2011)

I think you're right, sounds like it might be spinda bifida. I'm surprised that I haven't heard more rabbit breeders having this problem.  I wonder if it's really rare. What do you think, should I breed her again? Since two kits were affected, it makes me think the next litter will suffer from it too. This was her first litter. 

P.S. Patty, We moved to Colorado from Fletcher, VT. Small world!!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, in humans, the spinal deformities are a sign of a lack of Folic Acid in the diet of the mother. I would assume it is the same cause in other mammals.  

Check your feed to be sure it has the proper amount of folic acid.

We had a feed company here that wasn't putting enough zinc in the rabbit feed and it caused many litters to be lost due to miscarriages.

Funny just tonight on the local news here they had a story about a couple of wild baby bunnies that were found. One had no use of this back legs. But the young boy of the family designed a small cart with wheels and velcro, now the bunny gets around pretty good!

http://www.kgun9.com/story/14502760/easter-rolls-in-with-joe-the-bunny


----------

